# Questions about blades and combs



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

I looked at the Clipper Blade Usage Guide on Petedge's website to try to get an idea of what size clipper blades I need to buy but still am puzzled as to what blades I should get. What size blades should I get for my dog? In the summer, we like her hair about about 1/2" thick, all over most of the body. With her face and feet and under her tail, we like it to be about 1/4" thick. In the winter, we like those areas to still be close but just a little thicker. Also in the winter, we like most of the body (besides face, feet, under tail) to be about 3/4" thick. Her top knot, ears, and tail we like thick and poufy. What sizes should I get for those lengths? And do I get corresponding sizes of clipper combs? Or, do you buy just one size blade and adjust the length that you cut hair to with clipper combs? 

Also, should I get ceramic blades? I read that they stay cooler better.

I'm planning on getting the Andis AGC Super 2 Speed clippers.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like you've got a Poodle. Your clipper will come with a #10F blade. This you can use to do FF&T and tummy, as that's what most groomers use when you take your dog to be done professionally. I prefer using the cordless Wahl Arco SE trimmer to do FF&T, and use my Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clipper to do the body. 

Your best bet is to get a #30F blade, and order the set of Wahl Stainless Steel combs. You place the combs over the #30F blade. The guide will tell you how long each comb will leave the hair.


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you! And you're right, I have a standard poodle. So if I buy the combs and the #30F blade, I won't need to buy a whole bunch of other blades? Also, I'm seeing #30 blades but not #30F. Lol. Can you just tell me which blade to buy? I don't really know the difference between all of them. 

I was planning on seeing how well the Andis does on most of the body and then getting a trimmer for FF&T if needed.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Standard Poodles Rock! (I've got 3 now!) The "F" just ensures it's not a skiptooth blade, which you do not want, but I don't think the #30 would even come in a skiptooth. 

Here's what I have: 

#10F
#7F
#5F
#4F
#3F

I think I have one that's a 3 3/4, but have never used it! 

I use the #40 position on the cordless Wahl Arco to do FF&T. I'm not sure I could use my Andis clipper to even do faces! It feels so heavy and awkward compared to the Arco.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Standard Poodles Rock! (I've got 3 now!) The "F" just ensures it's not a skiptooth blade, which you do not want, but I don't think the #30 would even come in a skiptooth.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


Poodle, that 3 3/4 is the same as a 3 blade. Andis calls em 3 3/4 and the other companies call em 3..same thing though.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Standard Poodles Rock! (I've got 3 now!) The "F" just ensures it's not a skiptooth blade, which you do not want, but I don't think the #30 would even come in a skiptooth.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


I tried to use my Andis to do poodle feet, and it felt like I was trying to use a shovel to kill a fly. It was SO awkward feeling (I LEARNED how to do FFT with the Arco).


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll probably get a cheapo one to do FF&T. Or use the pet clipper I have tucked away somewhere. Can you recommend an inexpensive clipper for FF&T in case I have to get one? Since I'm only grooming one dog here, spending a lot on all this stuff doesn't really make sense. 

Having three standards much be heaven. I don't see standard poodles as dogs, they act more like very well behaved children. Very hairy well behaved children. Lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

yessss, standards the best dogs!!! lol!!

I'd do what poodleholic suggested and stick with the 10 blade that comes with the clippers for FFT for now, buy a 30 blade (ignore the F, there is no 'F' version in the 30 blades) and the full set of Wahl stainless steel snap on combs and they will set you up perfectly for one dog! You can always buy some blades later too if you want, but to get you set up for everything initially the snap on combs are the easiest way!


the 3 3/4 is the same as the 3, BUT it's NOT the same as the 3/4"HT. lol! There's also the 5/8"HT blade as well that I use a lot...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =msminnamouse;820969]I'll probably get a cheapo one to do FF&T. Or use the pet clipper I have tucked away somewhere. Can you recommend an inexpensive clipper for FF&T in case I have to get one? Since I'm only grooming one dog here, spending a lot on all this stuff doesn't really make sense.


 

Cheapo is a no go; you'll end up needing to buy another, so it's cheaper to buy a good one. Invest in the cordless Wahl Arco; you will be so glad you did. You can pick one up for $118 - $124. It does a beautiful job, is easy to use, very lightweight, doesn't get hot, and even in the hands of a rookie, you're not likely to do any serious damage! lol Otherwise, use your Andis with the #10 blade. 

I started with one Poodle, doing FF&T to keep her looking good between groomings, and then to stretch out the time to go back to the professional groomer. Then, added a grooming table, HV Dryer, and eventually got the Andis Ultra Edge 2 Speed clipper (and lots more stuff!). The grooming tools and equipment paid for themselves in no time.



> Having three standards much be heaven. I don't see standard poodles as dogs, they act more like very well behaved children. Very hairy well behaved children. Lol.


LOL So true. My daughter talways says that she knows my Poodles aren't human, but, they're not dogs, either!


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

The Andis should get here soon. And I'm ordering the Wahl ss combs and an Oster Elite Cryogen-X #30 today. 

Turns out it's all pretty good timing since her groomer won't be in for weeks and Ginger really needs a hair cut! I'm going to hit up the local library for grooming books and videos and of course, there's always youtube!

I'm a bit apprehensive that I'm not going to do a great job but oh well, hair grows back.

I'll get the Arco a bit later when I can afford it.


----------

